# Problèmes Airplay avec la dernière mise à jour



## dumas75 (29 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Depuis la mise à jour de l'Apple TV je n'ai plus la fonction et licône *Airplay* sur iTunes de mon ordinateur et mon iPad.
Une solution ?


----------



## dumas75 (29 Janvier 2013)

Résolu
Apple TV / Réglages / Airplay / Activer
Se désactive par défaut pendant la mise à jour


----------

